# VIP 722 and USB Homeplug Adapter



## wkupike2000 (Jan 9, 2008)

I just got my 722 system installed over the weekend but I don't have landline service. I bought a Homeplug adapter from Ebay after reading everything I could find searching the boards. I didn't realize though that it it connects to my main PC through a USB port. Will this still work the same as the ones that connect to my router through the ethernet cable?

Thanks!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

No. You need one that connects to your router. They all do basically the same thing but you need the right kind of connectors for the job. It sounds like the one you got would be used to connect a computer to the powerline rather than one to remove the powerline packets and send them to the router. I guess it would work if your router accepted USB connections but I doubt that is the case.


----------



## wkupike2000 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you so much. I never realized it would make any difference. I'll try this one just for the heck of it.

In other threads about the Homeplug there were some links to Ebay to purchase them and Geeks.com. But Ebay seems to have only one available and Geeks is sold out. Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I found several in eBay stores. Some were priced way out of line but here is one that is the same unit as Geeks was selling.


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

You might also consider flashing the firmware on a Linksys WRT54G router to use it as a wireless bridge. I wanted a bridge from my router to the cabinet where my 622 and my Xbox 360 are located. The Linky router is under forty bucks on sale, and it only takes about an hour to do the update.

http://tinyurl.com/lz5ky

Once you've installed the new software on the router, here are instructions to set up the router as a bridge.

http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/3639271

And here's the tutorial on


----------



## wkupike2000 (Jan 9, 2008)

Anyone have a link to another place to buy these? The one on Ebay sold before I could buy it and now there aren't any posted. I really appreciate all your help!


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Search is your friend. eBay search shows several items that will work. Some people seem confused. This one says USB in the title but the description says RJ45. Google also gets a lot of hits on the part number but many are out of stock. You just have to work your way thru them to find one. There are other units that do the same thing as well.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I would definitely try to buy one online. I went to my BB and they were out of stock and didn't know when they'd get any in. The local CC had some for appx $100-$120 each! Way out of range with online prices...


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Try Fry's. I saw some in Arlington that looked like the same unit as I have in a different color. It was branded AirLink but had the same overall look. I don't remember the price but AirLink is usually very low cost as is Fry's in general.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I have one for sale if you are interested. Got the 4 port SlingLink so don't need it any longer.


----------



## damianinpa (Feb 29, 2008)

Guys..I am looking for clarification on the setup of homeplug. I currently have Verizon FIOS. I use a D-Link wireless router with DHCP on and MAC Address Filtering and 54G only. Is it correct that I can purchase a homeplug unit off Ebay and plug it into the wall/ehternet cable going to my router. Then, I just input the MAC into my router and see if the 622 will pick up the DHCP??? Also, since I have the 54G only on, does it matter if I get a 14 Meg Homeplug unit instead of an 85. Any help is appreciated.
Damain


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

damianinpa said:


> Also, since I have the 54G only on, does it matter if I get a 14 Meg Homeplug unit instead of an 85. Any help is appreciated.
> Damain


Homeplug is not limited by the wireless features of your router. Most G routers have 100Mb switches, so don't limit yourself because your wireless protocol is slower.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

For most Internet connections a 14 Meg interface is faster than the data will be sent over the Internet. Perhaps your LAN can do 100Mb but once it goes out over the Internet the speed will drop. Since basically all the receiver data will travel over the Internet and not to another host on your LAN, I don't see any need to spend more on a faster interface. However, I understand FIOS is pretty fast, and having never had one can't say what the real data transfer speed is.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ChuckA said:


> For most Internet connections a 14 Meg interface is faster than the data will be sent over the Internet. Perhaps your LAN can do 100Mb but once it goes out over the Internet the speed will drop. Since basically all the receiver data will travel over the Internet and not to another host on your LAN, I don't see any need to spend more on a faster interface.


Given the future of multi-room HD viewing being dependent on IP connections (recent Tech Forum), it doesn't pay to sell yourself short.


> However, I understand FIOS is pretty fast, and having never had one can't say what the real data transfer speed is.


FIOS advertises "up to" 15Mb up and down.


----------



## damianinpa (Feb 29, 2008)

My homeplug is not working..I bought a Siemans powerline ethernet adapter that has the Homplug symbol on it off Ebay. I plugged it in/connected it to my router and turned off the MAC filtering on my router. I see the Ethernet light and link light lit, but, my VIP 622 shows all Zero's when trying to get an address. The unit is plugged right into the wall as is the 622. I don't know if this matters, but, the homeplug plugs in the my router which is plugged into a UPS. Didn't know if the router plugged into a UPS comes into play here. Any suggestions? I can buy and try a new homeplug, but, not sure why I can't get an address.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

If the receiver and the 622 are plugged directly into the wall it should just work as long as the router is not still in the way. Can you see the mac address of the 622 in your router? Did you homeplug device come with some PC software? Mine came with some that shows the homeplug devices found on the powerline and the signal strength.


----------



## damianinpa (Feb 29, 2008)

No, can't see the MAC of the 622 on the TV or in the router. I did install the software on my PC..it sees the homeplug device plugged in because the software shows a MAC addess which is the siemens speedstream homeplug Mac address (It is labeled on the plug). However, nothing from the 622 shows up. Makes no sense why it isn't working. I might have to buy another homeplug and try it.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

With the 622 plugged directly into the wall I have not had any problems with the router seeing the 622 mac address. I know from messing around with X10 devices that some home wiring can have circuits on two legs. The 220 coming into the house can be split into two 110 legs causing circuits on one leg to have problems communicating with devices on the other leg. I use a powerline bridge plugged into the 220 dryer outlet to bridge the two legs. I assume the HomePlug devices could have the same problem. You might, just as a test, move the HomePlug adapter to an outlet near where the receiver is plugged in and run a temporary Ethernet cable over the floor to the router to see if that makes any difference.


----------



## damianinpa (Feb 29, 2008)

One last question before I buy a new Homeplug device..Would my Wireless router being plugged into a UPS cause this not to work??
My 622 is directly in the wall as is the homeplug..wasn't sure if it mattered how the router was plugged in.
Damian


----------



## bjwilson (Feb 14, 2008)

damianinpa said:


> One last question before I buy a new Homeplug device..Would my Wireless router being plugged into a UPS cause this not to work??
> My 622 is directly in the wall as is the homeplug..wasn't sure if it mattered how the router was plugged in.
> Damian


As long as your 622 is directly into the wall, it doesn't matter what your router is plugged into. Plug the Homeplug adapter directly into the wall near your router, then run the included network cable from the Homeplug into a port on your router.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

That's right. The powerline is used from the interface in the 622 to the HomePlug adapter plugged in by your router. The adapter takes the packets off the powerline and sends them over the Ethernet cable to the router. Therefore, the router does not need to be plugged directly into the powerline. Did you try plugging the HomePlug adapter into the wall near the 622 (just as a test)?


----------

